# Jonathan Shaddix Update! Urgent



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Today's carepage update is one of the ones I have been dreading the most. It seems Jonathan has taken a turn for the worst over the past 24 hours. He really needs comforting and prayer. Please lift Jonathan up in prayer so that he may receive comfort and peace. Pray for Jeff and his family as this is an extremely difficult thing for any family to have to go through.
William

Nearing the end
Posted 9 minutes ago
Hi Everyone,
Jonathan's health took a massive downturn yesterday. He is having difficulty breathing, with very shallow and labored breaths, and his oxygen saturations are in the mid-80s. It appears that today may be the last day we get to spend with him. He is sleeping peacefully now after struggling for the last 24 hours. Please keep our little man in your prayers today.
Jeff Shaddix


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

So very sad. Huge prayers goin' up. God Bless you folks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers for Jonathon and the whole Shaddix family being sent.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for the Shaddix family. Debra and I are very sorry to hear the news. There are no words to convey our thoughts.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent for Jonathan and family!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for the Shaddix family


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't even imagine the pain & heartbreak. Makes me want to go hom e and hug my baby boy right now. We are praying for you.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

*Man, I don't have the words. I lost a dear friend last week to a grade 4 Glioblastoma. His parents were devestated.*

*God Bless you and your family, Jeff. God Bless all the parents who outlive their children. *

*You have my prayers.*

*Cal Gonzales*



Big Willy said:


> Today's carepage update is one of the ones I have been dreading the most. It seems Jonathan has taken a turn for the worst over the past 24 hours. He really needs comforting and prayer. Please lift Jonathan up in prayer so that he may receive comfort and peace. Pray for Jeff and his family as this is an extremely difficult thing for any family to have to go through.
> William
> 
> Nearing the end
> ...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Huge prayers!! I'm so sorry Jeff.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

As a father of 3 I cannot imagine what this little boy has been through as well as his parents. Prayers and condolences sent. The Lord is with them in this difficult time and He will comfort Baby Johnathan.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent from our house to yours. 
Bob & Norma


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Huge prayers going out from my family as well. I am at a lost for words.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very sad news indeed, May God bless and comfort the Shaddix family.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

prayers sent!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

May god bless the Shaddix family. I will continue my prayers.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sent..


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Prayers sent from the Hollons.

God Bless you and your family


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

God bless you and your family.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

petitions made for that family.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

prayers sent for little Johathan and his entire family.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

May the Lord comfort and guide the Shaddix family thru this difficult time.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'll have to admit that i haven't been following updates on the little guy like I should. Sorry to hear the latest. Prayers sent.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Laura and I will keep Jonathan, Jeff, Katie,Paige and the entire family in our prayers for Gods peace and strength. 


I am at such a loss of words. My heart aches.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Prayers for all.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers sent 
I wish that I could come up with something comforting to say but Im at a loss for words.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear the news. Prayers sent.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers for Jonathon and the whole Shaddix family sent.







FishBone


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. Jonathan and the rest of the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Prayers sent for the whole familly.
Bob and Adeline


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for all.
Annette & Bob


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.PRAYERS SENT.


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Man, My heart hurts for you family. I can't imagine what you could possibly be going through, but I hope the prayers help some.

Curtis


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

One day at a time sweet Jesus thats all we can ask from you. Lord lead us each day and show us the way in all that we do. yesterday is gone sweet jesus and tomorrow may never be ours, so lead us each day and show us the way, one day at a time. 
God has a special place for little ones, I pray your family and friends will surrond you with love. I wish I was there to give you a big hug, as you can see many of us here are sad, many of us do not know what to say. All I can say is God loves you and we love you and pray for you as best we can.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers for peace and comfort for Jonathan and strength for the Shaddix family.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

My prayers are with you, God bless.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

I can't begin to imagine the pain the Shaddix family has experienced during the past year. I am so sorry. Prayers sent for peace and strength for all.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Prayers sent for little Jonathan and his family.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent to your family.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Prayers being made for the Shaddix Family from the Vera Family.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thank you, everyone. Jonathan is surrounded by family currently, and is resting peacefully. We don't expect him to be with us much longer, but in typical Jonathan fashion, he is fighting like crazy.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*ShadMan - We're all with you in thoughts and prayers.*



ShadMan said:


> Thank you, everyone. Jonathan is surrounded by family currently, and is resting peacefully. We don't expect him to be with us much longer, but in typical Jonathan fashion, he is fighting like crazy.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

My prayers are with yall during such a hard time. Yall are saints, and baby Jonathan is blessed to have yall as his parents.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sent. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Believe it or not the Good Lord brought you here and he will see you through it. My heart hurts for you and your family. Wishing I could do something besides pray. Take comfort in knowing of all the love and support you have through out the fishing industry. Many of us are strangers to each other but we are ALL Gods children.
Many prayers sent your way.
Big Steve and Brenda


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

prayers for all.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Our prayers are sent for baby Jonathan and the whole family.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way, Jeff, if you happen to read this, If you need anything Bro, Just give a shout.
Fred


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

God bless you all and send you peace.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

We have been praying everyday.... I am fighting the tears here at work, but I also know God is in control.... We will continue to pray....


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I'm very sorry. Prayers sent.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Come on buddy! We are praying for ya!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers Sent 
I'm terribly sorry, but i too am at a loss for words.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

May the Lord comfort all at this time of need...


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Lord Please Bless and Comfort this Family. 

Prayers continue.

Dr. Krol


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers from my family to yours. God Bless.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Prayers sent. I cant imagine what your going thru. Stay Strong.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Prayers going up for your entire family.


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

My heart and prayers go out to Jeff, his wife and Jonathan who's struggle from the start has been recorded here among friends and well wishers alike.

May God's hand touch the Shaddix family in a special way as this story continues to unfold.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

*My Heart Hurts*

Prayers sent. God Bless you Jonathan and family.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

May God bless your whole family...i too lost my little boy.prayers sent.......gosh i just don't have the words.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

May God Bless your entire family.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's a little update from jeff's sister, for those who didn't see it. It was posted on ST.com around 2:30..



lday said:


> Thank you all for your prayers for my family. This is a rough time for all of us right now, especially Jeff and Katie. My dad did send me an update a few minutes ago and said he is peacefully slipping away. This is all that we can ask for right now is that he is not in pain.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for the whole family.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

prayers sent Shadman


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

May the love and peace of our Heavenly Father flow over the entire family, and grant them the courage and strength to endure this loss. Jonathan will be at peace with our Lord and Savior for all eternity.

Go with God little Jonathon. In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. Amen.

Don't know what else to say.........

Lance, Elaina and the entire family.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

sorry to hear this. prayers sent....


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear this If you need anything please let us know. Prayers sent and still going. God Bless you.

Cajunbob, RC's Mom, and RC


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

God please give this family comfort and peace


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent. Please find some comfort knowing that through the lord Jesus Christ, you will see him again, healthy, strong and loving. May the lord ease your pain and give you peace.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Prayers lifted for the family. I cannot imagine what emotions Jeff and Katie are experiencing right now. However, I do know that God has a plan and if He decides to take little J from us.....little J will be pain and tumor free for eternity! I know I've cried many a tear talking to God and pleading for Jonathan's life. No matter what God's will....please continue to look to Him for peace and comfort.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Prayers and Love sent your way Shaddix Family


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

with tears in my eyes, prayers sent for the whole family.

rbt2 and family.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

No words can express my sorrow for this little one and his family. Prayers sent


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

My heart and prayers go out to Jonathan, one courageous little boy. God, I ask that you place this family in Your comforting hands.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

prayers times a billion sent, hang on son, hang on please


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jeff & Katie,

I don't know what to say. What you guys are going through right now is something that most of us will never experience. The strength that you have shown over the past year or so is remarkable. 

You are in our thoughts. 

Tom & Lorraine


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been watching this topic all day, and (obviously) praying constantly for the comfort and solice this family needs. Jeff - you and your family have endured (are enduring) a struggle most of us can never imagine and hope I never truly understand the depth of your situation. I hope that doesn't come across wrong. I just mean there is no way for me to pretend I can imagine what it's like to go through what your family is dealing with and I don't want to sound shallow enough to pretend that I do. My prayers go out to you...as always.

I have been following this with timid clicks - I'm afraid my next click will be "the news" that nobody wants to hear. God speed little Shaddix...our thoughts and prayers are all with you. I've never even met Jonathan in person, but feel his struggle is a part of my life and something I and my coworkers, and family talk about regularly...albeit I'll never compare it to the impact those of you that do know him personally are dealing with.

We're here - as always - and are here to help in any way possible Jeff. Just say the word.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Prayers sent for the whole family


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Jonathan is still hanging in there. His oxygen saturation is down in the upper 30s now, and his heartrate is around 160. He just refuses to give up the fight. He has enough morphine in him to take down a horse, so he's not in any pain, but he's having difficulty breathing. We don't expect him to be with us much longer. In fact, I am utterly amazed that he still is. We have told him that it is OK for him to let go and be in peace, and everybody has said their goodbyes. I just pray that it happens quickly and with no pain. Please continue to pray for our little boy.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Still praying Jeff.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

prayers sent, Jeff.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

May God bless you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Prayers for a brave boy, and to your family.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

prayers being sent for you all...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

May you all have comfort.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

prayers sent....god always has a plan.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Still sending ours up


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Lord please Bless and Comfort this child and his family.
in Jesus name I pray.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Our prayers continue.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers.... Im sorry Im currently at loss for words.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

God be with you all


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Still praying for a miracle Shaddy. God Bless Lil J.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

My prayers and thoughts are with little Jonathan and the Shaddix family. God bless you all.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Prayers sent. We wish Jonathan and family God's peace and comfort.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Lord, as strong as your powers are, please help this young man......I am praying for all of you!
Brice


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Jeff, Katie and Paige, we are praying for strength for you all. We are also praying for Jonathon to pass peacefully and into the lords hands.

Tom


----------



## ecardiois (Nov 25, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

No words, just prayers.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

May God Bless your entire family.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Our prayers for Jonathan and your entire family continue.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

God speed little Jonathan. You have touched the hearts of many, even a thousand miles away. All the Shaddix's are in our prayers.


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Many prayers sent! May God strengthen this whole family.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

still praying for all of y'all. may God provide comfort to all.

rbt2


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Prayers sent to the Shaddix family.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there Jeff. God has a plan.


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

God Bless


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

God bless you and your whole family.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Prayers Sent. God Bless you and yours.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Prayers sent.

rg


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Prayers Sent,....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Prayers from my family to yours.

TH


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Hopefully you and your family will find peace and comfort in the Lord and know when your little man joins him there will be no more pain and once again a big broad smile on his face.
May the peace of the lord be with you and your family,ALWAYS


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers continue.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

Prayers sent from the Rhoden family


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

still sending prayers!!!

i hope that this is not innappropriate, but, in times like this, when i only had God to hold onto, this verse has helped pull me through.

*Revelation 21:4 (King James Version)*

And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away

rbt2


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

There is NOTHING inappropiate about that. Excellent post and I echo it.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Jonathan is still hanging on, though his breathing is much shallower now. It is absolutely amazing that he is still with us. He is calm and peaceful, and we expect him to slip away at any time.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

ShadMan, I'm very sorry for this news. May your son continue to rest easy. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Still praying for him Jeff. He has always been a fighter hasn't he. I can tell you one thing, Jonathan is sure going to make a lot of grown men ball their eyes out when he passes from this world to a better place. His battle with cancer and your families dedication has been a real inspiration to myself and many others.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Jeff, we are praying for you and your family. Jonathon is the man that you are even at this young age. I know he will will be in a better place soon. I pray for peace in your lives.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Sorry to hear!*

Prayers to you & your family..


----------



## papaw092602 (Jan 23, 2009)

My prayers go up for Jonathan and the entire family. May your faith in Jesus Christ bring you peace and comfort. Jonathan's stay in this world may have been a short one but the blessings he has brought to you, your family, and your brothers/sisters here on 2cool will never end. Take care and God bless.

Charlie


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

The Shaddix family is in our prayers. Jonathan is tougher than a lot of members on this board may God comfort you all during this tough time. I know his story has touched so many. If there is anything you all need during this difficult time please dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for Jonathan and family.
God Bless you all.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent for Jonathan and the family.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I have and will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

We have been praying daily for comfort and strength. Know that the entire family is in our prayers and in our hearts.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Big Willy said:


> I can tell you one thing, Jonathan is sure going to make a lot of grown men ball their eyes out when he passes from this world to a better place.


I get tears in my eyes everytime I read his CarePage.....still praying for Jonathan and family....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Latest update from Shad:

Jonathon is still holding on. He is sleeping peacefully and seems to be following his own timetable.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

we are still praying for the whole family. i get teary-eyed everytime i think of the situation. God be with the whole family.

rbt2


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayer sent to your family


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

update just posted to CarePages:

Jonathan is still hanging on. His spirit left his body sometime yesterday, but his body chooses to keep breathing. He has been completely unresponsive to any stimuli and blue since yesterday from the severe oxygen deprivation, so he is in no pain and has absolutely no awareness of anything around him (at least bodily). We know that he is smiling down on us and pain free already, his body just won't give up the fight. Please pray with us for his body to finally rest.


Jeff


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I am glad to hear that Jonathan is no longer suffering any pain. I am deeply saddened that Jeff and Katie have to sit by and watch as Jonathan makes his passage to eternal life.

They are all in our thoughts and prayers.

Tom & Rainy


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Jonathan has passed
Posted 6 minutes ago
Our tough little fighter finally rested at 1:33AM. Details for his memorial service will be provided tomorrow. Please pray for our little man.
*Jonathan Earned His Angel Wings Today*
Jonathan earned his Angel Wings today.
God knew that it was time and He took him away.
Although we may weep for this beautiful boy,
Our emotions are mixed, from sorrow to joy.
The memories we have explain the tears that we shed
Jonathan will be sorely missed in the years ahead.
His signature smiles, his hugs and his silly kisses.
Heart wrenching though - in flesh he won't be with us.
He taught us how to fight through even times of gray,
And to live life to its fullest each and every day.
For over a year, our Jonathan fought for his life,
Procedure after procedure, he still offered a smile.
The short time we had with him was a blessing from God,
We will cherish the many memories that Jonathan left us.
His laughs, his babbling, favorite books and toothy grins,
Are only a few of the things we'll remember about him.
Our precious Jonathan earned his Angel Wings today,
God wrapped His arms around him and He took him away.
So, when we wake up tomorrow and Jonathan's not here,
He'll be in heaven and we'll get to hold him when we get there.
-- Lori (Shaddix) Day


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know what to say. I am so sorry for your loss. He is in a better place and he will be seen again. Godspeed.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

life just isn't right sometimes but always beautiful in some way or another


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

My Family and I are so sorry for the Shaddix Family loss,Prayers going up.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

We have a new angel and star in heaven. Jeff and Katie, prayers are with you.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Jeff and Katie, God bless and comfort you.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Very sad news, prayers sent for the family


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

So very sorry for loss....prayers sent to your family


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May God bless you and hold you.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there; I did not die.
mary elizabeth frye - 1932


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Shaddix family.
I have gone home the last two nights, held my son and shed tears. I can not even come close to imagining how hard something like this would be.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, you all will be in our prayers. God bless Jonathan


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Very sad news, prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's very sad news. God bless that child and his family.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

we are so very sorry for your pain. i really wish that there was something that anyone of us could do for you and your family, becasue i know that we all would. we all will pray and keep you in our prayes. i can't even begin to imagine the pain of your loss. i pray that in the time to come, that God will comfort you in only the way that He can.

prayers sent for everyone...

*Revelation 21:4 (King James Version)

*And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away


rbt2


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My prayers for the Shaddix family. My deepest condolences.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

My prayers go to the Shaddix family as well!! God bless you all


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Jeff, our deepest condolences for your entire family. May the good Lord hold you in the palm of his hand during this extremely difficult time. 

Aaron & Karen Dees


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> Jeff, our deepest condolences for your entire family. May the good Lord hold you in the palm of his hand during this extremely difficult time.
> 
> Aaron & Karen Dees


Same here...God Bless


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

3rd try.......Rest in peace, little fighter.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Take faith in the Lord and just know Jonathan is totally pain free and very happy now. Trust in the Lord and give thanks for the joys that he gave you and your family. This true fighter will always be remembered.


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

I've got an 18 month old at home. I don't think I would have the strength to do what you and Katie did. I know it was best for your little man and he is happy and healthy in heaven. I pray for peace and comfort and the strength to get through this. You have touched many people globally and have one heck of a support team should any need arise. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Loney9718 (Nov 6, 2006)

My prayers for the Shaddix family. May your hearts an souls find peace and comfort.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Deepest condolences. Prayers will continue for you .


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Prayers and love from the Ewing Family. God Bless the Shaddix Family.


----------



## papaw092602 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeff and Kaitie,

I have not met you or Jonathan but through the sharing of Jonathan's short journey here on earth I feel as if we are family. May your faith in God remain as strong as ever. I truely believe Jonathan was a desciple of Christ in the truest sense in that he brought us all together in the name of Jesus. Jonathon's mission was accomplished. Take care and God bless.

Charlie

Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

1st thing my wife asked when I got home from work yesterday was about any updates regarding Jonathan's struggle. She and I will continue to pray for you and your family Jeff.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Heartfelt prayers and sympathy from the Krolczyk Family to the Shaddix Family.

Please accept our deepest condolences. We will continue to pray for your Family.

Prayers sent .

Dr. Krol


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

The wife and I are praying everyday for you guys. We pay that you will fine peace and comfort during this time.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

God speed........bless your family.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss, Jonathan touched me deeply even though I never had the priveldge of meeting him in this life. I know in my heart he is in a much better place, and he is smiling down on his family. God bless ya'll and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will continue to pray for your family. Yall are so strong, such great people.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

papaw092602 said:


> Jeff and Kaitie,
> 
> I have not met you or Jonathan but through the sharing of Jonathan's short journey here on earth I feel as if we are family. May your faith in God remain as strong as ever. I truely believe Jonathan was a desciple of Christ in the truest sense in that he brought us all together in the name of Jesus. Jonathon's mission was accomplished. Take care and God bless.
> 
> ...


Amen. 
My thoughts and prayers are with the Shaddix Family. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. He was a fighter, uphill all the way.

He is in a much better place, playing, laughing and waiting for your arrival so you can pick up where you left off.

My heart and prayers are with the whole family. Don't lose that warm spot in your hearts where he resides.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very sorry for the loss, we will continue to offer our Prayers


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

my prayers to you and your family. I'm so very saddened to hear of your loss.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I really can't find the words to express how sorry I am for your loss. Prayers be with you.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jeff and Katie, you have our deepest and sincerest condolences. 

Tom and Lorraine


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Very sad news, thoughts and prayers with everyone.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Heaven got a little bit brighter this morning.

Rest in peace little man.

Cg


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

We are so sorry for your loss. We pray that God will provide comfort for your family.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

God Bless the Shaddix family


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Deepest sympathy extended to Jeff and Katie as well as the entire family and friends.
Bob and Adeline


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

A lot of us here have learned a lot from your family's struggle. We have, and still are, crying with you.

God Bless you


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

rainbowrunner said:


> A lot of us here have learned a lot from your family's struggle. We have, and still are, crying with you.
> 
> God Bless you


X2


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to your family and I will continue to keep y'all in my prayers.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

rainbowrunner said:


> A lot of us here have learned a lot from your family's struggle. We have, and still are, crying with you.
> 
> God Bless you


x3


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Rest in Peace & Comfort Little Man. You and your Mom & Dad and family have taught us all a lesson that won't soon be forgotten.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaddix family,
I've never met you but I've been following Jonathan's story for a long time now. My family's thoughts and prayers have been with you from the beginnning. I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our son on 8/7/05 and I can guarantee you that he is showing Jonathan a great fishing hole up there in heaven right now. Again, thoughts and prayers are with you and your entire family.


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

God Bless the Shaddix family!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are with the Shaddix family may the Lord comfort you in this trying time.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Jeff and Katie,
I'm having real trouble finding the right words here. Miss Pam and I have followed Jonathan's struggle from the beginning. We have ridden the rollercoaster of hope with all it's gaines and disappointments along with the thousand of friends and supporters, never quite giving up, never quite loosing all hope. This morning I saw that he is finally at peace in the arms of the Lord and I just lost it. Miss Pam came in and saw the tears on my face and I told her the news. We stood holding eachother and crying for a while and we both were consumed with sorrow and grief. This has been the strongest test of my faith in a very long time. Just so very unfair.

Still, we feel better to know that he is no longer in pain. Our hearts are breaking for you and the family. I can't imagine what it must be like and I will pray that God will lay his healing hands upon your hearts and help you through this awful time. 

Please give yourselves time to go through the greiving process and try to focus on the happy memories you had with your son.

God bless and keep you all...........


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

My oldest son is named Jonathan even though he's 26 now
every time I see or speak with him I think of your little man
and say a prayer and shed a tear.I wish there was more I
could do or say to help your family deal with this tragic loss.
May God hold and comfort as only he can.My prayers are with
you and your entire family.
REST IN PEACE JONATHAN SHADDIX


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Jeff and Katie,

I do not know how to express how sincerely sorry we are for your loss.

If there is ever anything that we can do for you, at any time or in any place, PLEASE do not hesitate to let us know.

Jim and Shawnna Davenport (and family)


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, you all will be in our prayers. God bless Jonathan.




FishBone


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thank you, everyone. Katie and I are a bit numb right now, but doing OK. We know that he is without pain now for the first time in his life.

We will post information regarding the memorial service once everything is finalized. We are expecting to do it late morning on Monday.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Thank you, everyone. Katie and I are a bit numb right now, but doing OK. We know that he is without pain now for the first time in his life.
> 
> We will post information regarding the memorial service once everything is finalized. We are expecting to do it late morning on Monday.


Hang in there, my friend. I am so sorry for your loss. Please let me know what I can do. Keep looking to God for comfort and peace. You and your family are still in my prayers.

Luv ya, MD


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

May Jonathan rest in peace.
Prayers and condolences going to your family.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I really have no words for what I feel. My deepest condolences. You are still in my thoughts.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Prayers sent for the family and friends


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Jonathan touched us all*

Jeff & Katie - Your little boy has left a lasting impression on all of us. His courage and love will be forever remembered by anyone who has followed his story. I'm very saddened..... but happy that he is free from the pain of such a terrible illness. I have hugged my kids more in the last month than I have in the previous year and I have Jonathan to thank for that. Cherish the memories and let Jonathan's loving spirit guide you through the difficult days ahead. Let us know if you need anything. - God Bless you guys, Doug


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I just don't know what to say, other than our prayers are with you. We forget sometimes what a blessing our kids are and take them for granted. 

Though we have never met, I cannot express how much I admire your courage and faith. It is a lesson that I will carry with me always and pass down.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*PRAYERS...*

For the Shaddix family, may God be with you in your time of need, I cant fathom what you are going thru, I have 3 kids of my own and wouldnt know what to do in this kind of situation, thank you for sharing him with us here on 2cool, though I never met him, I smiled when he did better, and cried as I am right now, when things didnt go so good....God Bless...


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you and your family are feeling, but I hope that you will take some small comfort from the fact that your son touched so many lives in such a short time. His courage and strength in battling such a terrible disease will set an example for many. And you and your wife and daughter are also a great example of how to handle the adversities we often face with faith, hope, love and courage. God bless you all and give you his peace.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I met the Shaddix family at an outing on Sam's beach when they were expecting Jonathan. His cancer has broken my heart ever since I first heard of it. I've sent up many prayers on their behalf all along. God has a plan, and Jonathan has fulfilled his part in it. We may not know the plan, at least on this side of Heaven. But I know that God loves Jonathan and his family as much as He loves His own son.

Heavenly Father,

I know that Jonathan has been welcomed into Heaven in a mighty way and with much rejoicing among the angels. But his parting leaves us broken hearted and grieving. Please be with all of Jonathan's family and their friends who mourn with them. Wrap them in your loving arms and give them the assurance that Jonathan is safe and healthy with You. 

Remind us that your only son Jesus loved us and died for us so that we, too, can enter into Your presence with assurance and confidence. As we come to You with boldness, lift our burdens, lift our hearts, and lift our spirits as only You can.

I offer my prayers to You in the precious name of Your son Jesus, my Savior. Amen.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I met the Shaddix family at an outing on Sam's beach when they were expecting Jonathan. His cancer has broken my heart ever since I first heard of it. I've sent up many prayers on their behalf all along. God has a plan, and Jonathan has fulfilled his part in it. We may not know the plan, at least on this side of Heaven. But I know that God loves Jonathan and his family as much as He loves His own son.
> 
> Heavenly Father,
> 
> ...


Wow.thank you


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss Jonathan. Prayers sent.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

While I never met him, its amazing how his story can impact you. I know the bible tells us to live each day like it maybe your last, but your posts about your son taught me more about that, than my 30 years on earth has. Jonathan Thank you for teaching me whats really important, and I hope your family can rest easier knowing your happy and pain free and in a better place than we can ever imagine.


----------



## canaandog (Apr 1, 2009)

Prayers for the entire family and friends. You and your family have a lot of love and support on this board, may God Bless you all.

Charley


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I never knew him or you all, but I have tears in my eyes reading about it. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

So very sorry for loss....prayers sent to your family. We burried my Brother's Son 2 weeks ago. The pain is impossible to exagerate. So very sorry.

Bruno.


----------

